# looking for globe valve plans



## werowance (Mar 21, 2018)

anyone have any drawings or plans for mini globe valve or fuel shut off valves? or both?

or know where I can find some plans?


----------



## R Degen (Mar 21, 2018)

PM research has kits with plans


----------



## mnay (Mar 21, 2018)

I have a drawing for a small globe valve.
If you will email me i will send it.

Mike


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't know where this came from but it is sitting in my archive waiting to help someone.

The last couple of pictures, if you click on them, you can rotate them about so you understand it a little better. I suppose you can alter the measurements to suit your pipework.

John 

View attachment Globe Valve.pdf


----------



## werowance (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you Mnay and Blogwitch. very much appreciated


----------

